# Getting the hang of this point-to-point thing



## cgmason1986 (Oct 25, 2021)

Finished up a few more of my "Mayerland" preamps. Love how these turned out! Probably the last of the year though, gonna build a few fuzzes next and focus on playing a bit more.


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 25, 2021)

Can't say much more than *WOW*


----------



## ADAOCE (Oct 25, 2021)

Wow excellent work! Do you sell these?


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 25, 2021)

They are awesome mate. That are is too good to be inside and enclosure. Your style is very original. That P2P wiring is awesome as well. Does that circuit replicate the John Mayer sound well?


----------



## andare (Oct 26, 2021)

I read the Reddit thread and... interesting.


----------



## cgmason1986 (Oct 26, 2021)

andare said:


> I read the Reddit thread and... interesting.


Yea... honestly I spent so much time researching and tweaking the circuit/layout and adding all my little details learning how to do everything it felt like mine. I've been so close to it all I could see were all the changes I made - not the similarities that remained. It was eye opening to take a step back and try to see it with fresh eyes like those guys were. Oh well - live and learn, I've only been building for a few months anyway so still trying to settle into a style. I'm going to take everything I've learned and apply it to some new designs.


----------



## fritzypatzy (Oct 26, 2021)

I was going to post some of my first builds... Suddenly, I don't feel like doing such a thing...  
This is really impressive.
Beautiful outside and inside.
Plus it sounds good (just watched your earlier video).
Congrats !


----------



## cgmason1986 (Oct 26, 2021)

fritzypatzy said:


> I was going to post some of my first builds... Suddenly, I don't feel like doing such a thing...
> This is really impressive.
> Beautiful outside and inside.
> Plus it sounds good (just watched your earlier video).
> Congrats !


NEVER feel bad about your work, we are ALWAYS learning and improving! But thank you so much for your kind words! It means a lot.


----------



## megatrav (Oct 30, 2021)

Ya know, you could partner up with @PedalPCB and have this printed on a PCB so the rest of us can have fun 😉

Your work looks so good btw


----------



## Barry (Oct 30, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## fig (Oct 31, 2021)

Okay quit clowning around and put the circuit board back in there!

Exquisitely done!


----------

